# How to build a tortoise enclosure - Walkthrough with PDF diagrams



## bdoyle (Mar 15, 2008)

When I first started building my enclosure, I didnt have much to go by... 
I went through some trial and error with my design and I thought it might be helpful to provide a walkthrough of how I made mine..

Rather then make a long post that could get lost.. I have made a .PDF file ( adobe acrobat ) for anyone to download and view using the Adobe Acrobat Reader ( Free from www.adobe.com )

I hope this is helpful to the first timers and others!

You can download the diagrams and walkthrough here:

Tortoise Table Enclosure Diagrams in PDF

or if you cant get the adobe acrobat reader, and have Corel Draw you can download the file in CDR format here:

Tortoise table enclosure diagrams in Corel .CDR

Thanks for all the help so far everyone. Hope I can give back as I learn more.


-Blair


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 15, 2008)

*RE: Enclosure Diagrams and walkthrough , to help 1st timers.. PDF file included.*

Looks good.


----------



## Josh (Mar 15, 2008)

*RE: Enclosure Diagrams and walkthrough , to help 1st timers.. PDF file included.*

This looks great, Blair!
I'm about to head out the door but I will definitely sit down and read all of this later tonight with a cup of tea.
I'm thinking we should have this stickied so its easy to find...


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 15, 2008)

*RE: Enclosure Diagrams and walkthrough , to help 1st timers.. PDF file included.*

Great job!!! i agree with you josh.


----------



## cvalda (Mar 15, 2008)

*RE: Enclosure Diagrams and walkthrough , to help 1st timers.. PDF file included.*

Those are GREAT directions, very easy to follow! Thanks!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 15, 2008)

*RE: Enclosure Diagrams and walkthrough , to help 1st timers.. PDF file included.*

Blair, Great job easy to follow and Fredricks a cutie. Congratulations.


----------



## Josh (Mar 16, 2008)

*RE: Tortoise Enclosure Build Guide - Walkthrough with PDF Diagrams*

FYI: I changed the thread title around to make it easier to search for this thread...


----------



## jejton (Jun 22, 2008)

This is a great tool. I will take this up as a project once I finish my outdoor enclosure so that my torts will have a nicer winter quarter than the rubbermaid box. Did you ever have trouble with the plexiglass warping from the heat of the lamp ?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Please be cautioned when placing a UVB light in you pen there should be no barriers between it and your tort. Even screen or glass will cut down the UVB. information on this site; http://www.uvguide.co.uk/uvinnature.htm 
and please be careful of spiral uvb lamps info here; http://www.uvguide.co.uk/index.htm


----------

